# Pipes vs. Cigars



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey guys, just curious if anyone could tell me abit about smoking pipes... The difference in Taste, or technique of smoking. Anyone here try pipes? if so what you smoking. I saw lord of the rings and I've wanted to try a pipe. looks like fun... more over my grandpa smoked pipes and that aroma is really comforting. I'd ask him but he doens't smoke much anymore, he's 85, and I dont think he wants he's grandkids smoking. even thought were all in college... thanks guys.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

foxtrot15222 said:


> Hey guys, just curious if anyone could tell me abit about smoking pipes... The difference in Taste, or technique of smoking. Anyone here try pipes? if so what you smoking. I saw lord of the rings and I've wanted to try a pipe. looks like fun... more over my grandpa smoked pipes and that aroma is really comforting. I'd ask him but he doens't smoke much anymore, he's 85, and I dont think he wants he's grandkids smoking. even thought were all in college... thanks guys.


Pipe smoking is sortof like babysitting, you have to attend to the pipe constantly or you'll have trouble keeping it lit. Having said that, pipe smoke smells really nice and tastes good too. The best part is that pipe tobacco is really cheap and comes in lots of differnt flavors.

Do I like it better than cigars? Not really. There is just too much up keep before, during and after smoking to make it as enjoyable. With a cigar, you just light up and toss it when you are done with it!


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

pipes you have to pay attention to. if you smoke too quickly, the tobacco gets hot and you get alot of gurgle (moisture) that if you puff too hard comes up through the mouthpiece and is very nasty. i smoke straight tobacco since flavored tobacco smells good but has little taste. some like english blends and some virginias. a cheap way to decide if you would like to smoke is to get a corn cob pipe and see if you can get some mcclelland 2015 or 5100 bulk (good shop would sell this by the oz.) get a cheap tamper to push the tobacco down and smoke SLOWLY. if you give it a try lemme know.


----------



## herfdork (Jul 7, 2004)

I smoke a pipe and it is very rewarding,dont get me wrong i love my stogies but,smoking a pipe is great i love it, there is a huge amount of many types of tobaccos out there to try ,it is very relaxing if you take your time and enjoy what your smoking ......


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I am intrigued to smoke a pipe, something I have never done. 

The other day at the cigar/pipe shop in Fort Collins, about five guys were in the lounge smoking pipes and watching a movie. It really looked fun!


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow I got alot of responses quick, it's great to find a Board where people read everyday and post. well I thinking about getting this $20 Briar churchwarden. I'll smoke from it, but it will also serve as a costume peice for Renaissance Fest. in TX, if I dont like smoking pipes. Whats a good brand of pipe tobacky I can get most places.... 

ps. has anyone smoked XO cigar or Don lino Africa? just curious what you though about them. I'm still getting advice fomr the local cigar shop trying out things. I think I might switch to pipes due to that they might taste alittle better or sweeter.....(without being "flavored")

-Fox out....


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

pipe tobacco has nothing in common with cigar tobacco. if you are looking fior something inexpensive and mild i would suggest mcclelland 5100 red cake. it is a virginia with mild citrus style flavor. that way you will not be too put off. i would not get flavored or cased tobacco. all it is is cheap burley and it has no taste just smell and they tend to burn very hot. if you do want a flavored tobacco, mcbaren makes a vanilla virginia that actually tastes like vanilla for the first half and virginia the later. smoke it slowly. both of these are mild and in bulk so you can buy small amounts of them or maybe even get a free sample if yopu find the right shop, easy on the wallet as well.


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Capt. Black seems to be at every drug store. how's that stuff???


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok Capt. Black "white pouch" has little to NO FLAVOR. WTF?! thats disapointing, since I have a whole bag now.
Oh well, only spent 8 bucks on the pipe and on the bag
Can anyone gimmie some hints on packing the pipe., how often to puff, etc.. :c I've packed pipes before, but for other reasons....

I got a corn cob pipe for like 3 bucks and it gets really hot, and the pipe doens't wanna stay lit very long unless I puff away. but then my tounge gets bit.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I smoked a pipe for about 20 minutes and was like this is stupid. I couldn't take all of the babysitting.


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah I smoked, and it's a no flavor, lots of time consuming crap. if someone could turn me on to good pipe smoking, that be great, but I'll I've found is something thats frustrating to keep lit... I'm back to cigars.

*so lets talk about Don lino Africa, anyone smoke em?*undefined


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

This quote on pipe smoking may keep people from taking up the hobby!

Pipe-smokers spend so much time cleaning, filling and fooling with their pipes, they don't have time to get into mischief. 
-- _Bill Vaughan_


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

foxtrot15222 said:


> Ok Capt. Black "white pouch" has little to NO FLAVOR. WTF?! thats disapointing, since I have a whole bag now.
> Oh well, only spent 8 bucks on the pipe and on the bag
> Can anyone gimmie some hints on packing the pipe., how often to puff, etc.. :c I've packed pipes before, but for other reasons....
> 
> I got a corn cob pipe for like 3 bucks and it gets really hot, and the pipe doens't wanna stay lit very long unless I puff away. but then my tounge gets bit.


Go to this website. There is a video you can watch that gives you a step by step on packing a pipe. http://www.pipevideos.com/

I smoke a pipe daily now. Still like my cigars but the wife doesn't whine as much about the pipe tobacco. :al


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

foxtrot15222 said:


> Yeah I smoked, and it's a no flavor, lots of time consuming crap. if someone could turn me on to good pipe smoking, that be great, but I'll I've found is something thats frustrating to keep lit... I'm back to cigars.
> 
> *so lets talk about Don lino Africa, anyone smoke em?*undefined


Smoking a pipe is a very enjoyable and satisfying hobby..if..you learn how to do it correctly.
http://homepage.mac.com/ericmelby/Pipes/howto.htm
What everyone is calling "babysitting" simply becomes second nature after awhile. "Packing a pipe" correctly eliminates a lot of aggravation. The tobacco in the bowl should be like a good cigar, not too loose and not too tight. This is covered in these links.
I don't smoke pipes all the time, but I do enjoy them occasionally. Like anything else we try; acquire knowledge through reading and asking questions, practice, become proficient and then enjoy.
My two favorite smokes are a very good Cuban and one of my Meerschaum pipes with a bowl of Black Ahi tobacco from Hawaii.

Some nice pipes. I own a few of Tims pipes, both the Trophy and the Customs. Tim has some good instructions on breaking in a Briar pipe.
http://www.lioncrest.com/timwest.briar.pipes/index.html

Some Meerschaums: no break-in required. Cool looking pipes!
http://www.aaameerschaum.com/index-old.htm


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Enyafan said:


> a cheap way to decide if you would like to smoke is to get a corn cob pipe and see if you can get some mcclelland 2015 or 5100 bulk (good shop would sell this by the oz.) get a cheap tamper to push the tobacco down and smoke SLOWLY. if you give it a try lemme know.


Well I got the corn cob pipe and some capt. Black white lable. it's ok. not much flavor, I'd be down with this more if I could get a nice tasting smoke....

I'll check out those videos THANKS MAN I need to _*see* _ how it's done....


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I used to smoke a pipe pretty often, now its a rarity. Theres plenty of info out there on how to pack, but I usually do it in thirds and tamp between each one (just like a slump cone). it should feel springy when youre done. 

i think the best part of smoking a pipe was going to a well stocked tobacconist and trying the tobacco. I dont find the flavor as enjoyable as smoking a cigar, plus if you smoke a pipe too quickly the taste will go downhill quick and you can burn your tongue pretty well if you dont have a good pipe (you can even if you do too). its just enjoyable to pretend youre OPT and select your own tobacco and create your own taste.


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

*The art of pipe smoking*

 So guys anyone in here a real pipe smoker, I've been practicing my packing and lighting, seem to have those down, just need a good tobacco, not mild. I want something with a nice strong flavor....

I think I'll check out some pipe boards to get a good idea of how often I should be puffing. unless you guess can tell me how to smoke my pipe...


----------



## okie2 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: The art of pipe smoking*



foxtrot15222 said:


> So guys anyone in here a real pipe smoker, I've been practicing my packing and lighting, seem to have those down, just need a good tobacco, not mild. I want something with a nice strong flavor....
> 
> I think I'll check out some pipe boards to get a good idea of how often I should be puffing. unless you guess can tell me how to smoke my pipe...


Try to puff rhythmically. If the pipe gets too hot, or if your tongue
gets "bitten", slow down, or lay the pipe down and let it cool awhile
if necessary. If the pipe goes out a lot, speed up. Before too long
you'll find a good rhythm.

Find a local tobacco shop. Usually they will let you try a bowlful to see if you like a particular tobacco. They will have different house blends for sale and prepackaged tobacco for sale. Most of the house blends are in large jars and they don't mind giving you a a bowlful to try. Tell the tobacconist the flavor/taste you are looking for and he will point you in the right direction. I tried many differeny blends and pre-packaged tobacco before I settled on a couple I liked. Talk to some local pipe smokers at the tobacco shop and ask what they like. They will always give you some of theirs to try. 
Holts cigar company (www.holts.com) sells small samples of pipe tobacco and also in bulk.

A good local shop can help you find a good tobacco and also answer any questions you have. I would, and did, find this to be the best way. Tell them you are just starting and need some help. A lot of local cigar shops also carry pipes and tobacco. Check out the yellow pages and give some a call. They will be glad to help you. 
Good luck!

Break your pipe in correctly:
http://lioncrest.com/timwest.briar.pipes/brkin.html


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Was at my local cigar shop having a smoke and was told the newest trend among pipe smokers is the blending of your own tobacco to get the taste you want. He says many of his pipe customers buy two or three different types of tobacco and then mix them together to get the results.


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

Is Tobacco in tins, different from the kind you buy in a pouch?
Just curious if the cut is different or soemthing... hard to "sprinkle in" all those long strains of backy leafs....


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

The tobacco he carries in his shop is in large glass jars. They take out an amount weigh it on a scale then place it in plastic ziploc bags .


----------



## foxtrot15222 (Jul 31, 2004)

So I guess tobacoo for pipes is all the same? theirs not a difference between tins and pouches, if you buy non house brands??? And pipe smoking is all about rthymically smoking, where cigars is just puffing now and then?
Really like all the help I've been getting, in all my post. I come here daily now... you think if I found a better pipe than a 4 dollar corn cob, and something other than capt. Black, I might enjoy smoking more?
:w


----------

